# 1937 Wards Hawthorne Flo-Cycle



## hzqw2l (Apr 17, 2020)

Bicycle; Wards Hawthorne, Silver King Flo-Cycle, 1937.  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bicycle; Wards Hawthorne, Silver King Flo-Cycle, 1937. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 18, 2020)

Seems like a lot of flow for a bike with a flat tire!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Needs a lot more of the SK bling on it and even then I believe that number to be ambitious. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Apr 19, 2020)

You would think the seller could put some air in the tires. Air is cheap.


----------

